# Coffee & Bitcoin



## seafarer124 (Oct 11, 2013)

An intersting article, link below:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bitcoin seems to be more recognised now. Perhaps one day it will be a viable alternative currency.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sure bitcoin took a bit of a hit with the Silk Road being shut down this week.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Neill said:


> I'm sure bitcoin took a bit of a hit with the Silk Road being shut down this week.


I read that it will boom again soon if the authorities cannot seize the bitcoins.they have tried to seize the silk road owners bitcoins with no success so far.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The story of how they caught the guy is interesting. He doesn't quite sound the mastermind criminal you'd expect.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Neill said:


> The story of how they caught the guy is interesting. He doesn't quite sound the mastermind criminal you'd expect.


Yea he was quite sloppy in the end.heres an interesting blog to read

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/technology/micwright/100011070/exit-nod-the-apple-of-silk-road-heroin-dealers-we-could-be-about-to-meet-a-real-life-walter-white/


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It all seems the stuff of films and tv series. Wonder how long before the inevitable film comes out!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Neill said:


> It all seems the stuff of films and tv series. Wonder how long before the inevitable film comes out!


I have a feeling your right.there will be some film or documentary made on it.on a side note if you haven't watched breaking bad your missing out.im halfway through season 2 on Netflix.i have not been hooked to a tv programme like this since the sopranos


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Breaking bad is definitely on my list of must watch sometime. Don't have netflix though. I tend to watch these things about 5 years after they were popular. Got through sopranos about a year ago and finished the wire 6 months ago.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Breaking bad is definitely on my list of must watch sometime. Don't have netflix though. I tend to watch these things about 5 years after they were popular. Got through sopranos about a year ago and finished the wire 6 months ago.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Neill said:


> Breaking bad is definitely on my list of must watch sometime. Don't have netflix though. I tend to watch these things about 5 years after they were popular. Got through sopranos about a year ago and finished the wire 6 months ago.


Yep I'm late myself on the breaking bad hype.after listening to everyone going on and on about it.glad I did now.the wire was also up there with the sopranos


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Yep I'm late myself on the breaking bad hype.after listening to everyone going on and on about it.glad I did now.the wire was also up there with the sopranos


If you haven't watched the shield then you need to get it too.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Neill said:


> If you haven't watched the shield then you need to get it too.


I watched a few episodes when it was on tv years ago.quite liked it so will put the shield on my list to watch.sons of anarchy for me next after breaking bad.then I think ill see of this dexter is as good as everyone claims


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> I watched a few episodes when it was on tv years ago.quite liked it so will put the shield on my list to watch.sons of anarchy for me next after breaking bad.then I think ill see of this dexter is as good as everyone claims


Dipped in and out of dexter, never really got hooked.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've only watched Breaking Bad season 1. Was bought it on DVD, loved it. need to find a way of watching the rest other than buying the lot on DVD. Can you get these on netflix?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Pretty sure it's all on netflix - they had the final episodes just 24 hours after they aired in the US. No doubt a lot of people subscribed just for that.

It's a fantastic show.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Check out series 1 of underbelly if you liked sopranos. It's based on a true story about the Australian mafia in Melbourne. The other series are rubbish though.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Neill said:


> Dipped in and out of dexter, never really got hooked.


Series 1 and 4 were the best. In the end it just went on too long


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Series 1 and 4 were the best. In the end it just went on too long


Like so many American tv series, keep them going until everyone looses interest then have a big finale.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Neill said:


> Like so many American tv series, keep them going until everyone looses interest then have a big finale.


Very true. It's all about the money with American series. It's very rare when every series is a cracker (the only one that springs to mind with me is The Sopranos). Mind you I've only got round to seeing Seinfeld and that looks like being a good one as well


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Very true. It's all about the money with American series. It's very rare when every series is a cracker (the only one that springs to mind with me is The Sopranos). Mind you I've only got round to seeing Seinfeld and that looks like being a good one as well


The wire and the shield never really lost their way for me.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got the Wire filling up the Sky box but it's not quite doing it for me. It seems like it's a bit like marmite when you talk to people about it


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> I've got the Wire filling up the Sky box but it's not quite doing it for me. It seems like it's a bit like marmite when you talk to people about it


That's probably true. It's pretty slow to get anywhere. The shield is a bit more blunt right from the start.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've only watched Breaking Bad season 1. Was bought it on DVD, loved it. need to find a way of watching the rest other than buying the lot on DVD. Can you get these on netflix?


Yes all the breaking bad seasons are on Netflix plus loads of other good tv series.not bad for 6 quid a month plus you get a free month trial


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> I've got the Wire filling up the Sky box but it's not quite doing it for me. It seems like it's a bit like marmite when you talk to people about it


Takes a while to get going the wire and if I remember right it slows down again at start of season 2.my mrs hated it at first then suddenly kept asking to watch loads of episodes back to back


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you've a fast broadband connection & a good big monitor, have a look on http://www.couchtuner.com. Lots of TV series (US & GB) can be streamed as & when you like....


----------

